# Was würdet Ihr maximal ausgeben (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um eine Blizzcon in Los Angeles live zu erleben?



## Flauwy (5. März 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, was Ihr maximal ausgeben würdet (Flug, Unterkunft, Eintritt), um eine Blizzcon in Los Angeles live zu erleben. 

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team

p.s.: Die Ergebnisse der letzten Umfrage hört Ihr übrigens im buffedCast 76 (hier anhören)


----------



## Carped (5. März 2008)

Wenn ich genug Geld zur verfügung hätte (wenn ich älter bin) , (bin erst 13 Jahre alt) würde ich nicht mehr als 1000-1500 ausgeben.

Ps: ERSTER !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (5. März 2008)

Ich war noch nie auf der Blizzcon aber ich sag mal ich würd´ da eh nicht persönlich aufkreuzen dafür wäre mir der Aufwand einfach zu groß/teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich guck mit in solchen Fällen dann immer den Bericht von Buffed an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

PS:Großartige Leistung das ihr das Problem mit der Datenbank zu schnell lösen konntet *daumenhoch*.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## ragosh (5. März 2008)

Nach Amerika zu fliegen dauert so um die 16h. da schau ichs mir lieber im fernsehen/pc an und leg mir das geld auf die seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (5. März 2008)

Carped schrieb:


> Wenn ich genug Geld zur verfügung hätte (wenn ich älter bin) , (bin erst 13 Jahre alt) würde ich nicht mehr als 1000-1500 ausgeben.
> 
> Ps: ERSTER !!!
> 
> ...



geht mir genauso, bin auch erst 13 ^^ *g*


----------



## Kwax (5. März 2008)

Wenn ich das Geld und die Zeit hätte (vor allen das Geld -.- ) würde ich soviel ausgeben wie es eben benötigt um sich da wohl zu fühlen. Wenn man nicht auf das Geld achten muss, spielt es keine Rolle ob man 1000, 2000 oder 10000 € da lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ich mir das aber nicht leisten kann, werde ich es wohl vom heimischen PC aus verfolgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raorkon (5. März 2008)

Wieso zur BLIZZKON fahren wenn man alles von Buffed mit einem LIVEBLOG miterleben kann. (WINK MIT DEM ZAUNFAHL). 
In diesem Sinne. Ole! Ole! Buffed.de he eee


----------



## Waldman (5. März 2008)

Als Student eine klare Antwort: "Ausgeben? Nix!"

Und wenn man über das Geld verfügen sollte von Papi oder auch Mami, dann interessiert mich die Blizz-wie-hieß-sie-noch nicht so sehr, dass ich dafür 2000€ ausgeben würde, um mir Amerika anzusehen, also einen Urlaub dort zu verbringen und im gleichen Atemzug einen Besuch bei der Blizzcon abstatten, dass evtl. schon eher. Aber bin ja Student und von Papi/Mami würde ich das Geld dafür nicht wollen.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (5. März 2008)

tjoa ich wär geren auf der blizzcon aber naja mehr als 1.500€ blech ich dafür net^^


----------



## Flywa (5. März 2008)

Also ich würde wenn ich könnte bin erst 15 2000 oder mehr ausgeben das ichd as ganze dan mit einem Amerika 
Urlaub verbinden würde.


----------



## toe (5. März 2008)

Ich vermute alle die "über 2000 €uronen" angeklickt haben, sind noch Minderjährig und wissen den Wert von soviel Geld nicht zu schätzen denn mal ganz im Ernst: SO VIEL Geld für eine Messe?! 
...Davon krieg ich nen Gebrauchtwagen^^
MfG


----------



## Maladin (5. März 2008)

Flug + Unterkunft + Verpflegung + Merchandising 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kommen sicher mehr als 1500 Euro zusammen. Das wäre es mir auch wert. Aber es müsste frei sein das Geld - Urlaub ist dieses Jahr bei mir leider schon verplant.

Man müsste ja nicht nach der Messe wieder heim... der Möglichkeiten gibt es viele. Für einen Schüler ist das massig Geld doch für einen Erwachsenen mit gutem Einkommen und dem Fanfieber sicher nicht.

Ich würde das irgendwie verknüpfen. Damit ich 1500 für den Urlaub bezahle, bei dem ich zufällig zur Blizzcon gegangen bin.

/wink Milay


----------



## Fhawn (5. März 2008)

Wenn ich das Geld mal übrig hätte und ich nicht wüßte, was ich damit sonst tun will, würde ich hin. Aber da bei mir sowieso immer Geld fehlt, geniesse ich es daheim *g*


----------



## Luzîfer323 (5. März 2008)

Wenn ich das Geld hätte sicherlich bis zu 3000 € wobei ich glaube, dass wenn dieser Euro Kurs weiterhin sogut läuft wird mal niemals soviel ausgeben müssen immerhin liegt der Kurs Aktuell im bereich von c a. 1,5 US Dollar. Aber davon kann man wirklich noch seinen Enkeln erzählen geht man mal davon aus das Blizzard seinen Erfolgshöhepunkt noch lange nicht erreicht hat.

Doch zum Glück gibts ja buffed. Kompetente Berichterstattung direkt von Vorort und noch dazu super Aktuell, man blicke zurück auf die BlizzCon 07  oder die WorldWide Invitatinonal in Korea im letzen Jahr und den ausführlichen Live Blogs... für die man das Team schonmal um 6 Uhr Morgens aus dem Bett geschmissen hat ^^

Ich kann nur sagen:
Weiter so Buffed !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (5. März 2008)

Ich verfolge solche Veranstaltungen immer lieber von zu Hause aus. Sich durch stickige Hallen zu kämpfen,um nach 3 Stunden Warterei ein Spiel zu testen,war nie mein Ding. Lieber abends nach der Arbeit die Neuigkeiten anschauen - oder auch mal von der Arbeit aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Frank-414 (5. März 2008)

Richtet sich auch nach der Gesamtanzahl der verfügbaren Eintrittskarten: Wenn es mehrere Hunderte sind wird's einfach blöd, weil man trotz teurer Kosten trotzdem in Schlangen steht um mal selbst am PC testen zu können. Je "kleiner" die Veranstaltung (meinetwegen auch "exklusiver") umso mehr würde ich ggf. locker machen... (Allerdings ist mir das Ganze zu weit weg als das ich nur wegen einer Blizzcon nach L.A. fliegen würde.)


----------



## Firun (5. März 2008)

Bin mir nicht sicher , 400€  oder 500€  ,1000€ sind mir Persönlich zu viel, und naja es kommt halt immer darauf an wie die umstände sind.

Interessieren würde es mich auf jeden fall sehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. März 2008)

Gar nix. Selbst wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich es lieber für was anderes benutzen. Als Klopapier oder Heizmittel oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## Te-Rax (5. März 2008)

Wieso ist 1000€ das mindestgebot, bei 500€ wäre ich ja nichtmal dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bitte um realistische Preise.^^


----------



## DerMavgier (6. März 2008)

also das ganze zu unternehemen wenn man NUR wegen blizard dahin fliegt ist man meiner meinung zu reich^^ oder hat nciht mehr alle tassen im schrank.
da ich aber absoluter usa-fan bin, würde ich die blizzcon als eine station einer großen usa-reise einplanen. 
die aktionvon blizzard in frankreich sit mir auch zu teuer^^ lohnt sich nciht wirklich. bin zwar fan von blizzard und deren spielen, aber arm werden nur für nen pet in wow...nein danke


----------



## Lungentorpedo (6. März 2008)

Gar nichts, wieso sollte ich dafür Geld ausgeben? Krieg doch alle Info's bequem nach Hause geliefert und wegen PC-Spielen so en Wirbel machen?Ich verstehs nicht oO

Anstatt 1500€ für so einen Schrott zu verblasen, geh ich lieber zum Metzger kauf mir für das Geld en Haufen Fleischworscht Kringel und Spiel damit Frisbee vorm Bundestag =P


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (6. März 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Wieso ist 1000€ das mindestgebot, bei 500€ wäre ich ja nichtmal dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



500? Ich bitte um einen Anruf bei einer X-beliebigen Fluggesellschaft und mal eine Nachfrage was denn ein Bretterklasse Hin- und Rückflug L.A. kostet. Selbst im Laderaum wirst du da locker mehr als 500 Euro los!


----------



## Tja (6. März 2008)

Nichts - um das Geld rüste ich lieber meinen Pc hoch. Davon hab ich dauerhaft etwas

für 1000 - gibts Graka + MoBa oder MoBa  + CPU
für 1500 Graka - MoBa + CPU
für 2000 - 2 Grakas + MoBa + CPU + 4 Gig Ram

ODER

einen schönen Urlaub mit der Freundin.

Wer braucht da noch eine so kostspielige Blizzcon-Reise


----------



## Nimmue (6. März 2008)

ragosh schrieb:


> Nach Amerika zu fliegen dauert so um die 16h. da schau ichs mir lieber im fernsehen/pc an und leg mir das geld auf die seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




16h fliegst du nach amerika ? lol ?

wenn ich wirklich interesse hätte hinzufliegen, würde ich das natürlich mit nem urlaub in californien verbinden.

und wenn man jemanden kennt, der bei der lufthansa arbeitet zb, dann kostet hin unf rückflug ned mehr als 153eur =)


----------



## Jinjala (6. März 2008)

Hallo,
also es tut mir ja leid... aber 1000EURO??? 1000 EURO!!!! das gebe ich doch nicht dafür aus, dass mir irgendwelche Spieleentwickler das erzählen was ich 2 Tage später in jedem Forum lesen kann... das ist doch KRANK!!!


----------



## Xondor (6. März 2008)

Alleine für die blizzcon würde ich garnicht dahin fliegen^^
Aber wenn man das ganze mit einem URlaub verbindet, würde ich den eintrittspreis von 100euro zahlen.
aber extra wegen der con, nein


----------



## Pan - Cake (7. März 2008)

naja - das WWI ist dieses Jahr erstmalig in Europa und irgendwie ist das laut der Website auch was wie die Blizzcon - das werde ich mit nicht entgehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn L.A. hmm nur mit Verbindung von 2 wochen urlaub


----------



## Gamerhenne (7. März 2008)

@ Flauwy

ihr fliegt doch sicher zur Blizzcon, wieso laßt ihr nicht einfach einen von Euch zuhause und verlost den freien Platz für ein Forumsmitglied ? *auf sich deutet* *G*
das wär doch mal was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich als Absolut-Fan würde natürlich gerne hingehen, aber Normalsterbliche mit Normalsterblich-Jobs haben nicht grad die Kohle um das eben mal da auszugeben ( Flug, Hotel, Eintritt, Taschengeld...) 
Was kommt da so zusammen ? sicher doch die 2000, oder ?


----------



## alex93 (8. März 2008)

Da ich erst 14 Jahre alt bin, kann ich da noch nicht alleine hin;D
Was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht schlimm finde da bin diese Blizzcons net so interessieren.
Ich spiele gerne WoW aber für mich ist ne Blizzcon kein muss.


----------



## alex93 (8. März 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Alleine für die blizzcon würde ich garnicht dahin fliegen^^
> Aber wenn man das ganze mit einem URlaub verbindet, würde ich den eintrittspreis von 100euro zahlen.
> aber extra wegen der con, nein


ahh is mir jez ers aufgefallen.
Hey verbünderter Alli auf Eredar. xD


----------



## Gwynny (10. März 2008)

Wenn ich das Geld dafür hätte, was nicht der Fall ist, dann würde ich höchstens 1.000 € ausgeben.
Allerdings ist es viel wahrscheinlicher, dass ich diese 1.000 € für einen schönen Strandurlaub verprasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Mirakulus (12. März 2008)

Wieso 3000 Euro für Amerika ausgeben wenn es das ganze auch in Paris gibt? Mit 350 Euro inkl. Eintritt, Flug und 4 Sterne Hotel sind Sie dabei!


----------



## Lordirre (7. April 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> geht mir genauso, bin auch erst 13 ^^ *g*



ihr spielt doch net wirklich mit Lenkrad oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2008)

student...^^


----------



## Xkoriuns (13. Mai 2008)

Interssieren würde es mich schon aber  wozu geld ausgeben wenn man das schön bequem zusammen gefasst bei buffed.de nachlesen kann (machen sicher eh die meisten)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , vielleicht mal nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Garnalem (13. Mai 2008)

Ich sag nur "Aua". Für Journalisten, Spieleentwickler usw. mag das ja interessant sein, aber so viel Geld dafür ausgeben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbst wenn ich in Anaheim wohnen würde, würde ich mir kein Ticket für 100 US-Dollar kaufen. Auch nicht, wenn ich genug Geld übrig hätte. Wer so etwas macht, weiß den Wert des Geldes nicht zu würdigen.


----------



## Taureausleidenschaft (15. Mai 2008)

Also mir sind das 2000 euro wert man kann ja au ma LA erkunden war erst letztes Jahr da und es ich richtig geil !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem LA is ne Weltstadt und die Blizzcon machen die Reise nach LA noch ma Richtig nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

